# QLD: Cruise Missile Hits Tiemco Soft Shell Cicada!



## Leper (Apr 25, 2010)

A video of an Australian bass hitting a Tiemco Soft Shell Cicada like a freight train!

*Strong Language Warning Though!*


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Yeah that's a massive hit.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

When I was out at Wivenhoe Dam yesterday there was a lot of surface activity. There were these orange things on the surface of the water and they were getting smashed by fish, no idea what they were because before I could get close enough to look a fish would grab it :shock: I eventually came across one and it was a bloody cicada. These things were huge though, atleast 50mm in body size and they were getting gulped up one after another. T'is the season to give these lures a go I think :twisted:

Nice hit on the video as well, would have got the blood pumping 

Cheers!


----------



## troutfish (Jun 21, 2007)

Lol

Soundtrack captures the feeling exactly

Thanks for sharing


----------



## premium (Nov 23, 2011)

Sweet, I was even tensing up as you got closer and closer to that log...


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Love it! 
I kept saying to myself, "There! nope, OK THERE! nope, THERE! nope, right by that log!" Bam!
Cool vid.


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

I love it when they hit beside the yak, covering you in water.... Geez I love bass fishing especially at night .... Reminds you, that you have a pulse


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Leper... I trolled the North Pine river today, and saw something hit the water, thinking it was bird-shit, thought that it just missed. Then the supposed bird-shit began making interesting movements so I reeled in my lure and investigated... it was a real-live cicada, about 30 mm long.

For those of you who have never seen a live cicada in the water, (I was one until today) they make a very fish-attracting shimmery type of movement with their wings, and give off a lovely buzzing noise!

I tried to pick it up with my paddle blade, but as the water slid off, so did it. I eventually stuck my hand beneath it and picked it off the water. I then sat it in front of me and considered doing a bastardly thing and tossing it into some very fishy looking water, but decided against that. After a while, I picked it up for another close look, and it flew off at a great rate of knots, and disappeared.

I guess that the bass are quite used to hitting cicadas like a ton of bricks!

Great vid, Leper! Smashing hit!

Jimbo


----------



## Darwin (Jul 25, 2008)

She was quick and you were even quicker. She must be very hungry! Great catch!

Cheers
Darwin


----------

